# Pigeon Nest on Window Ledge



## KCHWriter (Jun 27, 2012)

SO glad I found this forum! I'm spending my summer at a family condo on the beach near Miami, FL, and when we arrived and started opening storm shutters and blinds, we found a pigeon sitting on a nest on one of our window ledges, between the storm shutter and the window. Immediately, I closed the blinds and left that storm shutter in place. We haven't even been using the room (the dining room!) to avoid disturbing the nest. A couple times a day, I check on the nest by peeking around the edge of the blind (since the weather has been extremely stormy--we had a small tornado last week, and then the edges of Tropical Storm Debby!). Everything's been fine--mom or dad pigeon has always been there when I checked.

A few days ago, the two eggs hatched. This morning when I got up to check on them, the mom wasn't there (so I got a good, unobstructed view of the babies, who look fine! One was preening!). Was slightly concerned because she's always been there when I've checked. She was probably gone for a couple of hours, but now is back (whew!). 

But I'm VERY worried about the nest placement! We are up on the 22nd floor of a condo building (on the beach) with no balconies or anything on that side of the building. What happens when the birds can walk around and try to leave the nest to "test their wings"?! What if they fall off the narrow window ledge?! 

Attaching a photo of the babies from this a.m. when the mom wasn't there. They are pretty secure where they are, but if they toddle about two feet to the left, the ledge is exposed to the open, with a 22 floor drop!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your kindness and concern.

If you feel that strongly about this being an unsafe place, I definitely would remove those babies and find a rehabber to continue raising them or raise them yourself. I would also make that area "pigeon unfriendly" so no other birds nest there.

Here is link to finding help:

http://www.pigeons.biz/pigeons/prd.htm

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=652129&postcount=1


----------



## KCHWriter (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, I guess that's my question...*is* it unsafe, or am I being ridiculous? Do pigeons normally nest on ledges this high up?? If so, I suppose the mom knows to keep the babies away from the edge??


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

KCHWriter said:


> Well, I guess that's my question...*is* it unsafe, or am I being ridiculous? Do pigeons normally nest on ledges this high up?? If so, I suppose the mom knows to keep the babies away from the edge??


I don't think you are being ridiculous, and I'm sure there are more nests high up on buildings in that area. Pigeons have managed to adapt. 

Babies do start walking around at about two and 1/2 weeks, but they are not fully feathered and would not be able to fly if they should fall.


----------



## KCHWriter (Jun 27, 2012)

Hmmm, so I guess once they start walking around, I'll have to make a decision about leaving them alone and worrying about them falling, or bringing them in and taking them to a rehabber.....(I feel so badly for the momma bird if I do that--on the other hand, I'll feel worse for her if her babies plummet to their deaths). 

I imagine they *do* commonly nest this high up, with all these high-rise buildings here--I wonder how on earth they keep them from falling?! 

Why, oh, why did they have to pick MY ledge, so that I'm here worrying sick over them, LOL?!


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

without disturbing the nest too much, is it possible to erect a piece of board near the edge where they may fall ? like a sort of safety barrier that they would have to climb to get over, but save them just walking off into nothing.


----------



## KCHWriter (Jun 27, 2012)

That's a great idea! That's exactly what I'll do--won't disturb the nest at all! I can get a piece of plywood (or even a shelf) and lay it across the ledge (held in by the storm shutter on either side). Perfect!


----------

